# Could my fish have eggs in it's mouth?!



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

It is a 2.5 inch aulonocara (Peacock cichlid). There is another peacock in the tank that i am sure is a male due to egg spots on the anal fin. These two fish seem young and small but then again I have never had any of my fish breed so I have no idea. The past couple weeks Ive noticed this one looks like it has a lump of stuff in its mouth and it is not food. the lump has grown in size. here is a picture










Sorry for poor quality

Do you think it could be eggs in that mouth?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I know nothing of cichlids, but going by my mouthbrooders I would say its a very big possibility. Does her pouch look kinda like this? ( fuzzy pic but I believe it does)


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes---Your cichlid appears to have eggs in mouth..Feed your fish and if this one doesn't eat then it's a fact! Here is one of mine in the past....


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

YAY! It appears more clear today I can actually see little balls in there. what do I do now?! I really want the babies to survive. Should I set up a small tank for her to go into? there are much bigger fish in her tank now that Im worried about eating the babies


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would look up the actual brooding time, and a few days before she is due to release move her so she can let her babies out without the other fish posing a threat. If this is her first time dont be too surprised if she doesnt hold full term. Once she lets the fry go you can let her chill with them for a few days or move her back to the main tank. Just be sure to let her eat well after since she wont eat while brooding.


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for the help!
I just found this while searching around just in case anyone else is in the same boat as me.

So Your Malawi Cichlids Are Breeding!

I will update in a few weeks or whenever I see fry:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

Update: I put her into a 10 gallon 4 days ago. Today she spit them out for the first time and they seem very healthy. She is still protective of them so I haven't been able to put her back into the main tank yet. Looks to be over 20 fry! Im pumped!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

Thanks! 
Here is a picture of a few of the fry. I counted over 30!
I got the mom out of the little tank and back into the main tank. 
:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Aww, babies!


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

They grow pretty fast---I have my fry in my refugium right now----they love it!


----------

